# Kara Parshad Prepared Is A Ritual?



## TigerStyleZ (Aug 15, 2012)

Recently I had a thought on Kara Parshad - and the preparing of it .
Here is a short summarise:

         According to the religion, Karah Prasad should be prepared in the         following method:


Place for preparation must be swept and plastered.
 Cooking vessels must be scoured and washed clean.
 The person preparing karah prasad must bathe and must utter only             `Praise to the Guru'.
 Fill a new pitcher with water.
 In a clean large iron pan (karah), equal quantities of three             contents - co{censored}ly refined wheat flour (semolina), pure sugar and             clarified butter or ghee should be put and it should be made             reciting the Scriptures.
 When the karah prasad is ready it should then be covered with a             clean piece of cloth.
 The prasad must be placed on a four-legged clean stool in front             of the Guru Granth Sahib.
 The first five and the last stanza of the Anand Sahib should be             recited aloud (so that the congregation can hear).
 If another vessel of the sacred pudding is brought in after the             recitation of the Anand, it is not necessary to repeat the             recitation of the Anand Sahib. Offering of the pudding brought later             to the sacred Kirpan is enough


Isn´t that a moer a ritual? I mean cleaning and all the stuff? How is this a blessing from the Guru? I mean where is the difference between parshad created at home and Gurudwara? I see many people how make it at home for theirself and say it isn´t "gurus parshad"? Isnt this Brahimvadiya? 



Some Sources on kara parsad(parshad):
http://www.sikhiwiki.org/index.php/Kara_Parshad
http://www.baisakhifestival.com/karah-prasad.html


----------



## Ishna (Aug 15, 2012)

Cleaning is good - it's not ritualistic.  At home I make sure my stuff is clean before I use it - if it's not clean I clean it.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah..I am flabbergasted with this post...There is NOT ONE IOTA of "ritualism" in the entire process...i mean ..what the heck ?? Cleanliness..ritual ??( anyone ever heard that FOOD POISONING EVER occurred at AN Gurdwara ?? EVER ?? recitation of paath/moolmantar/waheguru/japji shaib...ritual ?? is Gossiping..idle talk/texting/smsesing/yacking on the phone/bluetoothing ipod etc etc better ?? Covering the bowl..ritual ?? Leave the karrah parshad naked and uncovered..with the inherent danger of flies..insects..lizards etc falling IN..someone going past sneezing...coughing all over it...nay better ??/ Four legged stool..Ritual ?? Stable support is vital..karah parshaad is often very HOT and its vital that it be NOT placed on a two legged/three legged/rickety stool etc which can be easily toppled over...

NO JIOS...no Ritual..its all completely Common sense and reasonable process set out rationally. There is a Punjabi proverb..sapp da dangiah rassee ton darda....bitten by snake once..scared of even a rope for life...or once bitten twice shy..or burnt by fire scared even of matchstick box....we sometimes see microscopically   and split hairs too fine...no offense no disrespect...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 15, 2012)

and by the way..the "Blessing" comes *AFTER* the Ardass/Hukmanmah and is signified y the KIRPAN BHET....not earlier than that. Earlier than ardass/hukmnamah/kirpan bhet its just whats called *Halwa/Gaffeh/Parshaad/sweet dish* available at any Indian shop/restaurant and also made in many punjabi households for Tea snack or after dinner sweet dish....and those can be "prepared" any which way..ha ha..who cares what happens in the backside kitchens of restaurants ?? or if the waiter dipped his little finger in the halwa before serving it..ha ha or the serving actually dropped on the floor and he put it back on the plate quickly..ha ha..THAT is "ritual"..ha ha  JUST...eat and pay....get SICK LATER....:singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee:


----------



## Luckysingh (Aug 15, 2012)

Tigerstylezji, if you don't mind me saying- I think that is a crazy observation and suggestion.
Gyanji has given you a firm explanation above.

If you really don't accept it as the Guru's blessing, I suggest you refuse it on all accounts next time and if someone brings it home for you then you can by all means throw it in the garbage if that's what you feel. 
It clearly has no significance for you.


----------



## Harry Haller (Aug 16, 2012)

Luckysingh said:


> Tigerstylezji, if you don't mind me saying- I think that is a crazy observation and suggestion.
> Gyanji has given you a firm explanation above.
> 
> If you really don't accept it as the Guru's blessing, I suggest you refuse it on all accounts next time and if someone brings it home for you then you can by all means throw it in the garbage if that's what you feel.
> It clearly has no significance for you.



Luckyji

my dearest slimmer, taller and better looking me, I think we need to give this kid a break here. He is 17, and asking questions, finding answers. When I was 17 such a subject would be the furthest thing from my mind!

I say bring on these questions, satisfy yourself so that you can establish your very own litmus tests, it is only through the asking of such questions that the next generation will not leave it later in life to find the true essence of Sikhism, rather than the lite version offered to most. 

He seeks the truth, we should help him, not mock him.


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Aug 16, 2012)

No no, I don´t mean ths kind of cleaning... I mean the cleaning they think they do when they made Karah Parsahd with Paath... I mean where is the difference between this Parsad and Parsaad created at home - in the same style? It is just the Paath that is left out on the karah parsaad at home...  Some people dont even waste a bit of Gurus Parshad when it falls on the ground they pick it up and eat it in the Gurudwara but at home if not used they throw it in the garbage?  Mabe you understand now what I mean.. You know my english is poor... Maybe my sentences sometimes make no sense for you - or you just dont understand what I really meant..Why they only" cut" Parshad with kirpan? Why can´t I use a Chamcha(spoon) or something? 

Isn´t every food Gurus Parshaad? I mean I am thankful for all kind of food..



I mean for me I like kara parshaad - and the main Gurus blessing is when they read Gurus word, also they recite Bani from Guru Granth Sahib ji( in Gurudwara) - after that Parshad is just the icing on the cake for me.

BTW: No offense taken.. Lol I guess I am the one who offends? Lol - everytime people misunderstand me.. We are here to share - and how can I take any offense? I mean i asked this question and you gave your opinion

Maybe I dont understand the concept of "Jhooth" ..?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 16, 2012)

Tigerstylez Ji,

No offense taken or intended _ i think we can safely conclude THAT MUCH at least ...

Secondly..i think that you have confused Ritual with METHODOLOGY. A "methodology" is like a RECIPE...If the recipe says..EQUAL PARTS atta/sugar/water/ghee...it means exactly that. IF the Recipe says Put GHEE first in the frying Pan (karrahi) FIRST..then thats the way to follow...one CANNOT decide----NO I am going to BOIL the WATER FIRST..and then add the GHEE..and ATTA last...After all it says Equal parts..so I will do it MY WAY...

SO the Preparation of Karrah parshaad is METHODOLOGY ..a RECIPE which has to be strictly adhered to as is where is when is basis...Steps followed with no exceptions. Its just a sweet dish UNTIL the ardass, hukmnamah/*KIRPAN BHET* ( its NOT meant to CUT the parshaad as in Cake cutting ceremony)....

It becomes  a "Ritual"...when someone insists ONLY So and SO Can light the fire...so and so can wash the karrahi..so and so can stir the ghee..atta must be bought form such and such shop ONLY..water must be from ths tap and that well etc ONLY..or cloth covering must be WHITE ONLY..ORANGE ONLY..or only so and so can carry the karrah parshaad..only such and such a KIRPAN can be sued for kirpan bhet and no other...only so and so cna serve it..only so and so can take back home extra parshaad etc etc..THEN its a RITUAL !!..

I have observed such "rituals"..maybe you did too...and  thats why you asked

1. ONLY the HEAD GRANTHI can make KP...ONLY this Karrahi must be used..ONLY that person can fetch the water..ONLY that person can wash the bhandeh..ONLY this and only that...WRONG ACTIONS. No way is Karrah Parshaad made THIS way any purer, more blessed etc than that made by *any SIKH anywhere provided he followed the RECIPE in the SRM meticulously.*...whether at HOME, in the Khalsa School Canteen, ARMY CAMP Mess Kitchen, Restaurant..open field..etc etc etc....Places, people, etc are of no consequence....SRM is supreme and ONLY a SIKH can make KP for the SANGAT...*anyone can make it FOR HIMSELF/HIS FAMILY*...I KNOW one Local PIYARA DESIGNATE...he has his Muslim MAID wash his Kacherras for him..the maid cooks his karrah parshaad in the house kitchen..he has the SGGS parkash and does his paath himslef !! AS long as NO SANGAT is involved..i guess he is free to do as he pleases...
This is why the SRM has Proviisons for SIKH - *INDIVIDUAL*..and SIKH_ *Community/Communal*...the TWO differ.

2. You asked me a  ( Private PM ) question about why i *think* I am a *GYANI* ?? I dont "THINK"..i just write without fear or favour as my Guru thinks for me...Apologies if i hurt you in any way...completely unintentional and not offensively written. Just my usual style....slightly abrasive..but i am sure you can forgive an old man...


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 16, 2012)

Gyani Ji,

Equal parts is what I am familiar with when I used to help my father prepare the deg for gurdwara programs when I was a teenager. But nowadays I find that parshad has come to a 'kurang manis' version. Meaning less sugar. And that's good. It could be that the sugar is not so sweet these days. japposatnamwaheguru:
I have a question here:
What is the difference between phrases used while completing the ardas with AAP JI DE DAR PARWAAN HOVEI and AAP JI NU BHOG LEGGEY ?


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 16, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Tigerstylez Ji,
> 
> 2. You asked me a  ( Private PM ) question about why i *think* I am a *GYANI* ?? I dont "THINK"..i just write without fear or favour as my Guru thinks for me...Apologies if i hurt you in any way...completely unintentional and not offensively written. Just my usual style....slightly abrasive..but i am sure you can forgive an old man...



In nauvey mehley de selok it is stated,

<table cellspacing="5" height="149" width="499"><tbody><tr></tr><tr><td>  ਭੈ  ਕਾਹੂ  ਕਉ  ਦੇਤ  ਨਹਿ  ਨਹਿ  ਭੈ  ਮਾਨਤ  ਆਨ  ॥


 

 
Bẖai kāhū ka▫o ḏeṯ nėh nėh bẖai mānaṯ ān. 
One who does not frighten anyone, and who is not afraid of anyone else - 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸੁਨਿ  ਰੇ  ਮਨਾ  ਗਿਆਨੀ  ਤਾਹਿ  ਬਖਾਨਿ  ॥੧੬॥ 


Kaho Nānak sun re manā gi▫ānī ṯāhi bakẖān. ||16|| 
says Nanak, listen, mind: call him spiritually wise. ||16|| 
  </td><td>| 
  </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Luckysingh (Aug 16, 2012)

Tigerstylez Ji,

My apologies if I came across a little harsh!!!
You are a young lad, much wiser than I was at 17!! So, of course you shouldn't fear asking even the most dumbest of questions!
The question you posed was not dumb as you explained later on, it's just that I came to this post straight after watching that nasty AKJ thread and my heart rate was still going.
Don't get me wrong, I am usually very very calm, but sometimes something outragous and crazy can wind us all up quite easily.

I understand the angle from which you did pose the original question. Yes, some people do make it into a ritual. To be honest, you should just ignore these kinds and continue in the direction you are going.

As a kid, I'm sure you learned like me that you should put _both hands_ out when accepting the prashad.
Although at that young age we never fully understood what that was really about, but we just continued accepting prashad with 'Both Hands'.
--OF COURSE, this has Ritual written all over it.

Like yourself, I always didn't quite understand it  because all we were told was that if you put one hand out then you will NOT get any! So ALL we ever really learned as young kids was that you have to put both hands out if you want any or you don't get any. No one really said you should use both hands because God has given you TWO, we just grew up and assumed that was the reason!

Anyway, with this ritual of putting both hands out in my mind, at the age of my early teens, I strongly thought that ALL food is God given and not just prashaad. So, I just viewed prashad as a ''blessing'' from the Guru nothing more and nothing less. I also viewed ALL other foods as no different except they didn't have the ''blessing'' in close proximity to the Guru Granth Sahib ji as prashaad does in practice.

With ALL this in mind, I found it appropriate to use BOTH HANDS all the time whenever accepting food or roti anywhere, even at home. Even to this day, when someone at home or  a relatives passes me another roti, I always put both my hands out to accept. Because, I see it as God given even if my aunty paid for it and made it. I don't see why I should only use both hands when accepting in the gurdwara only, or when it is blessed prashaad.
I assure you, even to this day some people will laugh and make a joke if they see me putting both hands out to roti, but I simply ask them why do you only do that in the Gurdwara, why not for every roti that ensures you are fed and is also God given!!


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Aug 16, 2012)

Actually Astro veerji has pointed out really good points regarding Ardas to do with Prashad.



> AAP JI DE DAR PARWAAN HOVEI


 
What does it mean to get Prashad approved in the Sach Khand? What does it mean to make sure that Karah Prashad is fit for the sangat? The only thing I believe is that the Sewa of a Sikh should be approved. Because if it isn't it is not Sewa. And it is not about the recipe and cooking style of Karah, but the intention of the devotee.



> AAP JI NU BHOG LEGGEY


 
What does it mean to get Guru's Bhog? I have seen people do the same with murtis. Why is it necessary? It is just about putting Guru first. That each niwala (bite) I eat, I have to thank Guru for giving everything.<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 16, 2012)

we really are FAMILY here at SPN....so heartwarming...thanks to all posters...


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Aug 17, 2012)

Sat Siri Akal jio!
First of all thanks for all the answers. Thanks for clearing some points up! And thanks for that example Lucky Singh ji - Altough,  from the first time accepting Parshad this was my first thought, that God has given us two hands - doesnt really know that this is a issue for some people! But thanks for clearing up! And Gyani ji , thanks for all this information - now I understand a bit more ... Yes , I asked it because only "chosen" people were allowed to make parshaad in a Gurudwara I were... 

Secondly I want to say - asking you about this "Gyani" thing - has nothing to do with this post or anything , I can assure you , I always from the  first day wanted to ask you about this , so the forum members names you Gyani? This was my thought as well- because a gyani wouldn´t call himself gyani, right?  But this isn´t a real thing - call yourself however you want this is just a nickname here =)- lol this is a forum - everyone has her/his own view and in no Way I can feel offended.. Furthermore thisnis on net - and I am not like crying baby - starting crying about little things... LOl you don´t know me .. I am very , you can call it "impulsive" ( Lucky ji, I can fully understand why you were  upset/thrlled about this  AKJ thread, but I didn´t made the video - Lol , I love Kirtan...! Just wanted to share with you guys - there are many bad things much worse than this video like the Deras,Babas and all that stuff)- I don´t even listen to my teachers at school -istart arguing with them etc... like a mad guy... my schoolmates think I am crazy ... a mate  told me he would never had the gut to argue with teachers etc.. If I have something to say I say it straight ahead .. sometimes it is just nonsense - and sometimes it makes sense 
  :swordfight-kudiyan:


----------



## Luckysingh (Aug 17, 2012)

Tigerstyleji

You are a  real funny dude and quite hyperactive!!
Tell me, has some Dr used the term ''ADHD'' for you ?? 
OR, - Are you on Ritalin ?


It's only a joke, you don't have to answer if you don't feel the need!!peacesignpeacesign


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Aug 17, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> and by the way..the "Blessing" comes *AFTER* the Ardass/Hukmanmah and is signified y the KIRPAN BHET....not earlier than that. Earlier than ardass/hukmnamah/kirpan bhet its just whats called *Halwa/Gaffeh/Parshaad/sweet dish* available at any Indian shop/restaurant and also made in many punjabi households for Tea snack or after dinner sweet dish....and those can be "prepared" any which way..ha ha..who cares what happens in the backside kitchens of restaurants ?? or if the waiter dipped his little finger in the halwa before serving it..ha ha or the serving actually dropped on the floor and he put it back on the plate quickly..ha ha..THAT is "ritual"..ha ha  JUST...eat and pay....get SICK LATER....:singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee:



animatedkhanda1But no one has answered why we have to recite shabads and remove our shoes when preparing Parshad,when actually, as you say, it actually becomes sacred only after KIRPAN BHET????


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 17, 2012)

jasbirkaleka said:


> animatedkhanda1But no one has answered why we have to recite shabads and remove our shoes when preparing Parshad,when actually, as you say, it actually becomes sacred only after KIRPAN BHET????



Jasbir ji....i said "*SACRED*"...theres a difference between Sacred and HYGENIC..clean..etc. One is PHYSICAL..the other is Spiritual based.

I wouldnt eat "degh" if i can see a *dead lizard* in it..even if a thousand shabads were read on it.

1. Shabads ( Actually its JAPJI SAHIB....and at read at a Normal speed Japji Sahib actually COINCIDES with the Time it takes for the ATTA to be perfectly cooked !! Have known this for ages and tried it..a sort of automatic TIMER !!) are a means of concentrating GOOD VIBES, spirituality environment in the making of degh. Same formula is applied when BANI is read during Khandeh batte Dee pahul preparation. Bani is read while the Batta is held with ONE Hand and the Khanda is stirred with the SECOND Hand...and the EYES concentrate on the WATER.).

2. The SHOES taken off..is hygienic based. Normally Indians never wear shoes in the house..esp in the KITCHEN where food is prepared..SHOES are BANNED as  a matter of course.No shoes in Darbar sahib, langgar hall, Kitchens etc. At home IF one wishes..as an individual sikh owner of ones house..of course one can wear shoes even to bed....no worries he he..
The person making Karrah Parshaad/ cooking in the Langgar Kitchen should have CLEAN FEET..clean HANDS etc too...no point having shoes removed..BUT Feet FILTHY..Hands GREASY..and Nails long and dirt encrusted etc...gross...so just "removing shoes" is NOT ritual...it has to be seen in CONTEXT...100% Cleanliness all  around.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 17, 2012)

BTW..i once was invited to the Radha Soami satsang..their langgar although similar to ours..had one big difference....*no one removed their SHOES*...so i felt very *upset* to have dirty shoes right under my left and right elbows...I stood up and walked away to wear my shoes and go home...perhaps it wasnt in my luck to taste their physical langgar as i wasnt impressed by their shabad langgar earlier..he he..Guru Ji works in mysterious ways..


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 18, 2012)

The SRM states that the ardass should be.."Karrah parshaad PARVAAN HOVEH."
Meaning we are asking Guru Jis Blessings.

But many sikhs..esp the derawadee/taksali types..say" *AAP JI NU BHOG LAGGEH*....or SING the Shabad Bhog laggeh har rai..."

The Shabd in question is SPIRITUALLY based and a zillion miles away form what these people mean as "BHOG Launna". !! *The Shabad means something entirely DIFFERENT*. ( Please find it..and read it..and its meanings jios...)

BHOG Launna is a HINDU Ritual whereby the STONE IDOLS in Hindu Mandir are actually "Force-fed" by the Brahmin Priest..FOOD is put to the Mouth of the stone idol. And of curse the Idol being incapable of consumption..the food is actually consumed by humans - read Brahmins. 

The SGGS is NOT an IDOL..its NOT a Murtee..its Not a "Guru" that needs to be FED. Since its made of Paper and covered..the :force-feeding" is not done (at the moment) but the day is not far when IF this type of Thinking is widely accepted..then i can foresee the "Brhamin -Soch- Sikh"  going up to SGGS, lifting up the Rumalla and touching the food to the pages !! IT already happens in a ritual called "DRSHAN LEANNA"...whereby devotees lift up the Rumallah and perform "Darshan"...

The NANAKSAREE DERAWADEES have popularized a tall tale whereby their Waddeh baba Ji did indeed FORCE GURU NANAK JI to EMERGE out of SGGS and Consume the food he placed in a thaal underneath the Palki sahib. ( To me this Tall tale is the exact same way the DHONGEE BABA RAMDEV is trying to 'BRING BACK" so called Kaala Dhan Black money....out of SWISS BANK VAULTS...by "FASTING" in DELHI !! well thats beside the point ha ha..IF a baba in jagraon can bring back Guru nanak ji just for a feast of daal roti..surely another can bring out the black money  ) Anyway THIS is the ORIGIN of the BHOG LAUNNA tall tale based Ritual. Many have begun bringing a Thaal of food..rotis, kheer, jalebis and a glass of WATER !! covered and placed in front of SGGS for Bhog Launna ...a Progression..because the Guru too needs some variety form eating just karrah parshaad all this while ???..Some "soojhvaan" shardhavaan etc sikhs..refuse to PUT a Kirpan into HOT Karrah Parshaad....why ?? The KIRPAN is Guru nanank jis TONGUE,,stupid...and IF your TONGUE gets burnt by HOT Food..its logical Guru Jis TONGUE will also be BURNT...Yeah Man right..absolutely...so watch out on the mirchee and the garam masallas and it automatically cuts out tandooree ???? because Guru surely wont eat non-veg...apparently the Guru must love vegetarian pizzas..hamburgers too and Bananas and coconuts..esp if tied with a red ribbon..Guru just loves red ribbons on his food...wow wow


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Aug 18, 2012)

Luckysingh said:


> Tigerstyleji
> 
> You are a  real funny dude and quite hyperactive!!
> Tell me, has some Dr used the term ''ADHD'' for you ??
> ...



Hahaha Lucky ji ! I think it is the  - So called" Punjabiness" (Punjabi + Madness = Punjabiness)  I don´t need any of Ritalin - it is already in my Blood lol ( Punjabii forever!)
It is quite the best feeling!

BTW:

You dont need to say it is a joke - that ruins the whole one


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Aug 18, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Jasbir ji....i said "*SACRED*"...theres a difference between Sacred and HYGENIC..clean..etc. One is PHYSICAL..the other is Spiritual based.
> 
> I wouldnt eat "degh" if i can see a *dead lizard* in it..even if a thousand shabads were read on it.
> 
> ...



But, Gyani Jarnail Singh ji, with all due respect, wearing freshly cleaned gloves and socks would be much more hygienic and much less slimy, in all that heat.


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Aug 18, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> The SRM states that the ardass should be.."Karrah parshaad PARVAAN HOVEH."
> Meaning we are asking Guru Jis Blessings.
> 
> But many sikhs..esp the derawadee/taksali types..say" *AAP JI NU BHOG LAGGEH*....or SING the Shabad Bhog laggeh har rai..."
> ...



Beautifully said, Gyaniji. Just love it.:grinningsingh::grinningsingh::grinningsingh:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 18, 2012)

jasbirkaleka said:


> But, Gyani Jarnail Singh ji, with all due respect, wearing freshly cleaned gloves and socks would be much more hygienic and much less slimy, in all that heat.



I too wish that we could change with the times..gloves, socks, spoons etc are good for hygiene.


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 20, 2012)

> The Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is NOT an IDOL..its NOT a Murtee..its Not a  "Guru" that needs to be FED. Since its made of Paper and covered..the  :force-feeding" is not done (at the moment) but the day is not far when  IF this type of Thinking is widely accepted..then i can foresee the  "Brhamin -Soch- Sikh"  going up to Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, lifting up  the Rumalla and touching the food to the pages !! IT already happens in a  ritual called "DRSHAN LEANNA"...whereby devotees lift up the Rumallah  and perform "Darshan"...



I think SGGS IS being considered a murti as it has a SUKH AASAN fitted with air-conditioning in most gurdwaras. Since its made of paper, it's not going to feel hot like human skin.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 20, 2012)

Astroboy said:


> I think Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji IS being considered a murti as it has a SUKH AASAN fitted with air-conditioning in most gurdwaras. Since its made of paper, it's not going to feel hot like human skin.




Ha Ha Astroboy Ji..SGGS is NOT an IDOL...VS..I Think its being Considered an Idol..ha ha..

Reminded me of this joke. This man was hauled to court on a charge of .."beating up on his wife". Your Honour..I DID NOT beat up my wife, the man protested..I WAS GOING TO BEAT her up "...Beat her up..going to beta her up..its the Same Thing replied the judge..Fined 100 Dollars  .....Next case ..  A few minutes later the Bailiff was dragging in the same man before the Judge...He refuses to Pay the Fine Your Honour...No NO YOUr honour..I never refused to pay the fine..I was Just GOING TO PAY the fine....and since your Honour just now decided that GOING TO is the same as DOING IT...I think I have done the correct thing...Going to beat my wife = Going to pay the fine. case closed ??

SO Is "being CONSIDERED" an IDOL make the SGGS an IDOL ?? I agree that EVERYTHING being DONE in GURDWARAS TODAY is actually 99% NOT as per GURMATT. 99% of it is RITUAL...against what the GURU Preaches..and WRONG. SEWA is NOT what Gurbani defines as SEWA...Paath is NOT what Gurbani defines as Paath...Simran is NOT what Gurbani defines as Simran..Prabhandaks are NOT what Gurbani defines as Parbhandaks..the GuruDWARA is NOT a DOOR to the Guru at all...its a entrance to the Ball park....its NOT a place to Meet the Guru...no "Darshan" takes place...no Learning takes place..No Kirtan takes place...no Katha takes place..and certainly NO one goes back having learnt anything..worthy and even if something is learnt..there is no check and balance to say whether the learning is PRACTICED...and APPLIED. The Guru is a MUTE Spectator...made to speak what we want to "listen"....Do what we want to DO...and Thats IT..see YOU all next Programme day..snagrand..so and sos wedding..soa nd so bhog..the next Gurpurab...i forget whaich Guru's...birthday?   gurgadee or whatever..there is an akhand paath..so lets be merry..bring along your latest galaxy iiiS..Ipad..lappy..or the latest suit cloth etc facebook chat..whatever..and show how your tablet runs Gurbani Anywhere faster..how your facebook app cna let you crash through japji sahib in Rock Music Band style..or the latest dg kharagg teer tupak rap by that tabla sensation ragi so and so..wow..japposatnamwaheguru:japposatnamwaheguru:japposatnamwaheguru:


----------



## Harry Haller (Aug 21, 2012)

> I agree that EVERYTHING being DONE in GURDWARAS TODAY is actually 99% NOT as per GURMATT. 99% of it is RITUAL



no, its much worse than that, of the 99% that is not Gurmatt, most people believe it to be Gurmatt, which then gets passed down another generation.

Try talking to a group of 'Sikhs' about this topic and watch the guffaws and laughter as you try and explain no Guru would have had more than one wife, or try denouncing the caste system, or the dowry system, or the fact that kesh is completely irrelevant if you do not have the heart to back it up. 

I see misinformation everywhere, all over the internet on so called Sikh sites, in people I talk to, family, to the point where I have ceased correcting people. In order to see the whole picture, understanding is needed and that is what is missing, let us rejoice as to where pointless Naam Japping and speed reading Bani has got us, a religion of robots who know everything and understand nothing and practice even less.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 21, 2012)

The New improved verison of SRM to be released by The Gang of Five Headed by jathedar Harry haller Ji..reads...

Definition of SIKH.... *One who knows everything and understands nothing and practices even less.
:singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee::singhsippingcoffee:
*


----------

